# Be McCain or be silent



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Watched clip of McCain refusing to take the position that Democrats are "the enemy".
Like or dislike his politics, he was a man of civility.
That civility is sadly lacking throughout today's politicians.
I challenge any network to set the standard for politicos invited to their programs. Talk policy/ platform merits.
The moment you start with "that person is an evil...."
Your mic will be cut off.
Be McCain, or be silent.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I disagree vociferously. The only thing I respect about the man is his military service. He sold out his party and his constituents. He was a wolf in sheep's clothing. The vote on repealing Obamacare was a prime example. Ran for president on repealing it. Stated over and over about repealing it. Told all of his fellow party members he would vote for repealing it. Then pulled a thumbs down. No respect for the man outside of his military service. ZERO!!!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

If I was to say "What a horrible, despicable human being" who would you think I was talking about?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> If I was to say "What a horrible, despicable human being" who would you think I was talking about?


 McCain.

Being McCain is sort of like political correctness. When I was a kid and you did something wrong your friends let you know. Today tolerance and political correctness have destroyed peer pressure. Without peer pressure our society has run amok. Oddly the liberals can still spout off. Political correctness works much like Omar's demonizing Israel. Now she has the democrat party the party of Anti-Semitism. It's all a push to keep peoples mouth shut and advance the Palestinian cause. That's where McCainism gets you.

McCainism = Webster should define it as backstabbing, without integrity, huge ego, no ability to accept criticism, etc.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

My point was that people can disagree without being disagreeable. I concede I was wrong.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Your point is well made oldfire. I don't disagree with its premise at all. This is just my opinion and maybe I am off base but Trump is not a politician in any way shape or form. He is a businessman from New York. Ruff and Tumble. Used to dealing with unions and the mob that control EVERYTHING there. If you want something done you HAVE to work with those entities that are in control. He does what he says he is going to do and if you strike he will strike back double hard. It's one of the cultural traits of where he was born and raised. What you see is what you get. No political doublespeak, party politics, say one thing and do another and if you don't like it you can pound sand. For all the warts I will take him over a politician(Conservative, Republican, Democrat, Progressive and everything in between) any day of the week. I'm tired of do nothing or do something that hurts me or my country political bozos. You have to break eggs to make an omelet. Again, this is just one lowly farmers opinion which doesn't matter a hill of beans in the scheme of things.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

oldfireguy said:


> My point was that people can disagree without being disagreeable. I concede I was wrong.


I would agree to a point, but if it was always true we would never have another war. I think if I run into a pedophile I may be slightly disagreeable. :rollin:

Edit: I think your right most of the time. I guess I think of guys like Kim.jong In, Ted Bundy etc. Some you can be civil with and others will push beyond our limits. Politicians are so hungry for power that they divide us with lies. Even those who pretend to be civilized are vicious behind the scene.

Edit: Back when I was a kid people would tell you when you did something wrong and we didn't cry about being offended. Now everything offends someone and civility is lost.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Are bone spurs hereditary? None of Trump's kids have ever served their country. Just like their father! At least McCain's son is proud to put on the uniform.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, in that respect Trump is like a lot of politicians who didn't serve. Rudy Giuliani, Mitt Romney, Bill Clinton and Joe Biden also seemed to find ways to stay out of uniform. If it was a prerequisite for being president or a member of Congress the ranks would be pretty thin and we wouldn't have been blessed with a lot of effective leaders.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's sort of humorous, on one site people were condemning Trump for not serving, but about six months prior to those posts in general conversation about serving only about 20 percent of the complainers themselves served.

Hey Canuk did you serve in the U S military? :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my take on this whole situation...

WHY is McCain keep getting brought up? The man has passed away. He doesn't have any more "influence" in things... IMHO. I think that the media is bringing him up to get a rise out of the President. The president needs to just shut his mouth on this. Say things like..."the man has passed away and let him be. His memory and deeds are written in history. There needs to be no more comment on this." It is a very neutral stance but also doesn't glorify or degrade a dead man. Ignore all the old rumbling you said about him in the past. Say those are in the past lets move forward. If the media and others keep bringing it up.. .keep saying lets move this country forward and change the subject.

Again I think this whole thing is just trying to get the president fired up and so the media can have talking points. They know the old talking points are getting old and stale and nothing is coming of the fear or hate they were using before and they need something new to go after him.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think your spot on Chuck. Only one point I would like to make. McCain's deeds written in history. Only the good ones I suspect. It will be up to I individuals to pass the truth to their grandkids. I do agree let it lay. Unless of course someone brings it up.

The left is on the verge of serious brain hemoraging.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

All off topic BTW...

Remember when I talked about in the beginning of the Mueller probe that it might come to bite some on the left in the butt... Well Ukraine tampering might just do that. FISA warrant and FBI stuff might just do that. It all depends on if the DOJ will do something or not. Mueller is putting it on them since he wasn't hired to go after them. :beer: Now that Trump is saying show the report... many on the left are not tooting that horn anymore.

Also how people are still hammering how Trump shouldn't be president and Hillary won... well how come they don't want Hillary to run in 2020???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck......it's not the media that keeps this in the headlines.

It's the looney president in his tweets. Which are going to go public. He just can"t let it go that McCain voted no on abolishing Obamacare....You are right.....TRUMP...... JUST SHUT UP. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

I totally agree... 95% of the BS he receives is because of his time on twitter. If he would stay off it and not be a blow hard. It would be better for him. But he is an attention whore.... and he is under the impression that any attention is good attention. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Since this is about "be McCain" ---- remember him when he run the last time? He promised to repeal Obama care. The vote came down to him. Does anyone remember what he did? He stood up faced his fellow conservatives and gave a thumbs down like Ceasar at the colosseum saying kill the gladiator. 
At one time Trump was speaking as General Patton did. Patton said a hero doesn't die for his country he makes the other poor bas=×%# rd die for his country. I think both are heroes, but I do see General Pattons point. Trump said it a little clumsily, and McCain went off the deep end never to recover. For McCain getting even with Trump was more important than good health care for American citizens. He spoke softly as he slipped a knife between your ribs. 
There is a time to be silent, and a time to speak up. Everyone has a threshold that surpasses the keep quiet target. Letting illegals vote should surpass that threshold, infanticide should surpass, turning against our friend and ally Israel should surpass. Tolerance is ok as long as both sides actually practice it, and don't just use it to force others to overlook their beyond bad behavior. Would men get away with killing a child after birth under the pretence of men's choice or would someone speak up??????????


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

The Plainsman wrote Hey Canuk did you serve in the U S military? :rollin:

No Plainsman as a proud Canadian I did not, did you?? If not, why not?

Roll your eyes all you want...your country is not what it used to be. You are all being mislead by a lying, scheming, unintelligent racist who somehow has you all enthralled. Do you actually believe what he says and do you appreciate the way he acts, both at home and on the world stage? Treason is still a serious crime in your country is it not? More serious than the crime of being a POW and a war hero?

Years ago when I started coming to ND to hunt pheasants, I met an old vet in the local cafe. I chatted with him over coffee and learned that like my father-in-law he was a POW in a German prison camp. Same camp as my FIL. After we were done I thanked him for his service and paid for his lunch. Using your logic I made a big mistake and should have just kicked the guy in the teeth for his poor performance.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Canuck said:


> You are all being mislead by a lying, scheming, unintelligent racist who somehow has you all enthralled.


You hit the bulls-eye. You recognize the lemmings going over the cliff. :bop:


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

The degradation of the foundation of our country can be laid squarely on the steps of liberalism.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

My apologies but it seems I have broken the original poster's rule regarding personal attacks on the President. Calling him the names I did was not very tactful.

Today's politics are dividing your country, us neighbors and much of the world. I wish we could all learn to be more respectful of our differences.

Again, my apologies. I am usually a pretty easy going person.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The Plainsman wrote Hey Canuk did you serve in the U S military? :rollin:


 I'm not trying to be a smart ***, but I was wondering what gave anyone from Canada, Mexico, France, or Mars any right to critisize.



> No Plainsman as a proud Canadian I did not, did you?? If not, why not?


 No O didn't. We had a lottery for draft. A couple of friends and I thought we would graduate college first, but then it was over. I think everyone should serve their country or community on some way. I have served with the Seriffs dept for 32 years. Search and rescue etc is voluntary. So was the training for first responder.

Again Canuk I'm not trying to be a smart ***, but my Canadian relatives tell me about your gun laws , your hate speech (truth) laws etc. Liberals have turned Canada into one of those not so good countries Trump was talking about. It's offensive that you want a say in destroying ours. Be satisfied with destroying your own freedoms.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for your response Plainsman. I hope you feel better now.

I am pretty sure you don't have to worry about me ruining your country. Your country has done a fine job of that all by itself.

Pretty soon North Korea and Russia will be your only friends.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I was also in the first lottery draft. Came up number 7. As soon as I got my degree, I was called up to go to the Federal Building in Minneapolis for my physical. Failed it because of a knee injury playing football in high school.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Are bone spurs hereditary? None of Trump's kids have ever served their country. Just like their father! At least McCain's son is proud to put on the uniform.


I forgot to help you out with that question. I have a cousin who has been eating so much Ibuprofen since she was 20 years old it's a wonder she still has kidneys. She is 80 now and has little to no cartilage. My son has had wrist surgery because he is bone on bone. They call it heal spurs, but I think they are talking plantar fasciitis which is what I have. It's torn tendon sheaths forward of the heel. These things are hereditary. I have had bone spurs ground from my shoulders years ago, and had it done again along with rotator cuff surgery this past December. I have also had three knee surgeries in the past and am getting them both replaced this April 2. Don't make to much fun of physical handicaps. That may be hate speech in Canada. :rollin:

America is in a fast downhill slide. The democrats in the past hid their hatred of police, military, and Israel. Now they are jumping on the bandwagon with Cortez and Omar. If they keep it up we will all have to buy our wives a hijab.

You can go back ten years on this site and see that I predicted Obama would be Israel's enemy even while we say they are out ally. Obama didn't stop Iran from getting the nuke he made sure they could have it in ten years. He also sent aircraft with hundreds of millions in cash for them. Progressives should open their eyes and see if they are progressing in the right direction. They are not. We would be better back tracking 50 years.



> I was also in the first lottery draft. Came up number 7.


 Ken I was number 231. I had friends that come back and told me don't go. They told me nighmare stories about being on guard duty with unloaded weapons. I was afraid I would get in deep trouble because if someone pointed a gun at me I would not wait for him to miss before I returned fire. They would have been picking their brains out of the rice paddies. I liked the stories about the guy they called "White Feather". https://www.thevintagenews.com/2018/11/ ... e-feather/

Edit: Canuck as much as my Canadian relatives dislike Trudeau he isn't any of my business.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

A few months ago Trump phoned Trudeau and asked Canada to arrest and detain a Huawei executive that the USA said was stealing trade secrets from the USA. Canada arrested the woman who turned out to be the CEO's daughter. Trump then offered to use the arrest as a bargaining chip in the USA China trade war. Today China announced they will not buy ANY more Canola ( a six billion dollar trade in the past) from Canada. This in retaliation after Canada was thrown under the bus by Trump...Thanks very much but this getting serious.

So if Canada is such a ****hole country Plainsman, then why do your relatives still reside here.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Today China announced they will not buy ANY more Canola ( a six billion dollar trade in the past) from Canada. This in retaliation after Canada was thrown under the bus by Trump...Thanks very much but this getting serious.


 Your still way ahead. Your taxes would go up 20% if you had to spend the money to defend yourself. You know your safe sitting next to us. Don't worry about the Canola oil the Chinese have to eat and they will be back to the table.



> So if Canada is such a ****hole country Plainsman, then why do your relatives still reside here.


 It's much better than the countries Trump was talking about. I bought a camper to go to Alaska for a month. I would like to go through Canada and see Bamff and Jasper, but I refuse to give up my freedom of a handgun. I am going to have to go to Washington state and put the pickup and camper on a ferry. Canada is a beautiful country, the people of western Canada are nice people, but like the United States the eastern people are nuts. My relatives say that a preacher in Canada if he says anything against homosexuality can go to prison for hate speech. At least our crazy liberals have not been able to dismantle our constitution ---- yet. They hate the first and second amendment. Back when they were burning flags they loved the first amendment. Now they would like to shut us up when we talk about things like their infanticide practices. Next will be us old folks. They dress up their language. They will not kill us they will euthanize us. First will be legalizing pedophilia. They will get around that by changing the age of consent and definition. They want 16 year old kids to vote how. Nancy said they had to capture them while they were still young. Obama's buddy who started North American Man Boy Love Association wanted the age of consent dropped to something under ten years old. Then they can throw a father in prison for smacking a pervert who offers his six year old a snickers bar for anal sex. Wasn't it English and Canadian psychologists who said pedophilia was just natural and perhaps good for the kids?

Out farmers were all up in arms because they thought China wouldn't buy any soy beans from us. Big to do about nothing. Last time they threatened they bought their soy beans from Brazil. Brazil didn't have that many soy beans so they had to buy them from us. Who cares who the beans were filtered through as long as the farmers made out ok? Besides they should have to sacrifice like everyone else.

Edit: By the way Canuck if I met you I am sure I would have a good time visiting with you. We simply have different points of view. Now picking on Ken is just is sort of keeping it in the nodak family. Sort of like giving crap to a sibling. Same with you I guess Canuck.

When socialism fails around the world it takes great arrogance to think "we can do it". Why is it always the socialists and the communists that are the aggressors? Seriously.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow, umm, I really need to just go outside for a bit of fresh air so I just won't have time to respond to the manifesto part of your post Plainsman, but as far as not travelling through Canada without a hand gun, why not just carry a long gun like the rest of us do when we need protection. It is easy for you to do. Just fill out a form, sign it in front of the customs man, pay a small fee and away you go. Double barrel twelve gauge works pretty good, eh.

I guess I would wonder if a person skirting around us like that might have to do so for other reasons.

Edit: Just saw the last part of your post...yes, I would hope that we have enough in common to share a friendly drink...most of the angst I have for the state of both our country's politics relates to our acceptance of such crappy candidates. Surely we could all do better given the chance.


----------



## Chuck S (Oct 1, 2018)

> I have for the state of both our country's politics relates to our acceptance of such crappy candidates.


This is the most true statement of today's politics. Most people commented on "voting for the better of the two evils". Or some never voted for a president (in the USA) because they didn't like either Hillary or Trump.

It just shows you how the political spectrum in the USA is so divided. What I mean is no middle ground! I hate to say it with the other people pushing to get the nomination from the Dem's in the USA.... Hillary looks pretty good (other than Koblacaur). But the rest are nutty fools!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> > First will be legalizing pedophilia.


Must have been something in your coffee this morning????? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

So.......if civility was required to participate in a debate....
Q:. Would Trump have been the nominee in 2016?
Q:. Who of the DFL announced candidates would make the final cut?

Some time back I watched a "munk?" Debate being held in Toronto. Upon introduction of the invited debaters, some audience began catcalling.
Moderator made it clear
These are invited guests. If you choose to be disruptive, the event will be cancelled. Polite but pointed debate. Participants shook hands before/after.
Audience applauded.
Canadians know how to handle it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump is the one doing the catcalling. uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> These are invited guests. If you choose to be disruptive, the event will be cancelled.


 That's what they want sometimes. We have students riot when a conservative is on campus and they shut everything down. Sort of like plugging their ears and singing lala la lala.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't forget to mention that we have Trumps buddies the far right White Supremacists and Nazis riot and do the exact same thing don't we??? oke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> You are all being mislead by a lying, scheming, unintelligent racist.........


Naw, that guy has been gone for a couple years now.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Don't forget to mention that we have Trumps buddies the far right White Supremacists and Nazis riot and do the exact same thing don't we??? oke:


Wrong. They never get a liberal speaker shut down at a university.
Here is an experiment for you. You will see this often on FOX news. When they have a liberal and conservative guest watch which one talks over the other so they can't speak. Watch which one interrupts. Watch which one will not let the other have time. I guarantee you they are given equal time, but it's the liberal every time with poor manners. Watch and see. 
Before you jump on that liberal train and demonize one person step back and see who the majority of democrats are. When it comes to immigration they have no respect for our laws, they are the ones who murder infants, they are the ones turning on Israel, they are the ones that after thousands of Americans have given their lives protecting us want socialism. They are the enemy within. In the 1960s Kruschev said they would not need fire a shot America would fall into their hands like a ripe plumb, and that's what the democrats want.

Hillary is the real felon, yet the liberals want to crucify Trump. Not for valid reasons rather simply because he defeated their communist and chief candidate.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wrong......and why would anyone want to watch Fox News??? :huh: :huh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Wrong......and why would anyone want to watch Fox News??? :huh: :huh:


 I thought you had told me only a short time ago that you watched some of FOX. Back when I told you I watched even crazy Madcow. You have to watch it all or you are missing something. Don't let it disturb you that in the end it's usually FOX that has it right.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The only Trump TV I really watched was Bill O'Reilly. Sadly he couldn't keep it in his pants.

Bret Baier and Chris Wallace are OK.....The rest on Trump TV are not worth watching. :eyeroll:


----------

